# Camping Is Great...



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My DW and I are proud to announce the birth of our 2nd granddaughter!

7lbs 4 oz

19 inches long

Mommy and baby are doing great!

They live about 150 miles from here. We are going to visit them this weekend. Can't hardly wait!

Dan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations Dan and Family























Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Congratulations to all!* sunny

What great news, on a stormy day!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Dan on being a grandfather again
Glad to heard Mommy and Baby are doing great

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats* on being grandparents for the second time sunny

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, I know what you mean! I don't know what I'd do without grandkids. Oh, yes I do. Save money!









Congrats!

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*What great news!!!!!*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't wait until it's me with news like that. That's why I bought my Outback now. If I'd waited I'd be too poor to buy anything other that clothes, toys, etc. I'm gonna be a sucker for anything she (wishful thinking) wants!








Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! I know your excitement, as we had our first grandchild in January.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here a big ole' CONGRADULATIONS  to you!!!


----------

